# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Show us your BP's cage setup

## CheerfulPessimist

rather it be racks or cages i'd enjoy seeing them. this will be my first ball python and i just got the cage setup how i want it. tell me what you think...i should be getting him next week im so excited!

----------


## CheerfulPessimist

oh...ignore the curious kittys. when i was done setting it up my one was so curious lol

----------


## Denial

omg I thought that was a big rat lol

----------


## CheerfulPessimist

lol shes my hairless sphynx named bella shes such a pain. shes such a curious cat and is always into everything.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> omg I thought that was a big rat lol


LOL same here!  At first I was like, "Is that a rat??" then I thought, "No wait, it's a rabbit."  But now I see it's a cat LOL :sploosh:

----------


## seeya205



----------


## seeya205

Here is my setup!

----------


## seeya205

My pic won't post!  How can I post it?

----------


## GoBoilers

Haha!  I was going to say, "Your snake looks alot like a Sphynx..."  I've got a Siamese that looks just like yours (maybe a little darker)...definitely a breed unto themselves...

Nice set-up BTW!

----------


## rjks325

Hello CP & welcome!   :Smile: 

I think you are off to a great start and made a wise choice by joining this forum.  There are three things that I wanted to address by your pics.  First, you will need to modify the screen top in order to maintain the proper temperature gradient and humidity levels.  If you don't already have one, you should invest in a hygrometer.  You can find a pretty decent one at Walmart or Target for about 15 bucks or so.  Lastly, what type of heat are you using for the tank?  Do you have it hooked up to a thermostat or rheostat?  There are some great stickies on the BP Husbandry section.

I am very excited for you and I hope that you enjoy your ball python as much as I love mine.   :Smile: 

Take care,

Rachel

----------


## CheerfulPessimist

i made sure i got a hygrometer and thermostat...also have a heat lamp and under the tank heater. i tried doing as much research as i possibly could before i bought everything....so far i think i got everything i can possibly think of.

----------


## Kaorte

Are there two identical hides in there? I can't quite tell. 

What size ball python are you getting? 

Very pretty setup though. I am glad you did your research first! It will save you a lot of trouble in the future  :Smile:

----------


## CheerfulPessimist

not two identical hides but there are two hides. also he was born 8-4-09

----------


## vindicatedornot

Here's my 20 gallon and its occupant.







-Andrea

::edit:: doh, please excuse the extra "scenery" in that one pic XD

----------


## Kaorte

> not two identical hides but there are two hides. also he was born 8-4-09


At that age those hides will probably be on the big side. I wouldn't ditch them just yet. See how he does. If he eats okay for you then it will probably be fine until he grows out of them. 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Elise.m

Here's my tank. It's a 20g. I've since put more foil on the top and taken off the towel.

----------


## CheerfulPessimist

nice setups! also kaorte thanks for the advice..if he wont eat or seems stressed i will change him to a smaller hide. Ive worked at plenty of petstores so i have ample supplies lol

----------


## rjks325

> i made sure i got a hygrometer and thermostat...also have a heat lamp and under the tank heater. i tried doing as much research as i possibly could before i bought everything....so far i think i got everything i can possibly think of.


Ah!  Fantastic.  The heat lamp is unnecessary because ball pythons are nocturnal animals.  They do not bask like other snakes.  If anything the heat lamp will only interfere with humidity levels.

That out of the way; when will we see pictures of your bp?  I can't wait!  What kind are you getting?

Rachel

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Here's my 20 gallon and its occupant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Andrea
> ...


Cool looking hide box!

----------

vindicatedornot (11-19-2009)

----------


## SnakeGirl3

Some of my setups.  This pic is kinda old though--the glass tank is no longer there on top.  I now have 4 stackables, so the glass tank was moved.  Here soon that glass tank will no longer be used since I am going to be ordering another stackable hopefully this week.



Back then the girl on the bottom did fit her hide, she had just stretched out. LOL  And I've since gotten both of those girls on the bottom identical kitty-litter-pan hides.

----------


## CheerfulPessimist

i will probally have her within 8 days..im either getting a normal or pastel...depending how much my bf is willing to spend lol

----------


## CheerfulPessimist

sorry i meant him not her

----------


## Teresa

Nothinging fancy but I will be getting a rack in May!

----------


## spitfireashlea

> Here's my 20 gallon and its occupant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Andrea
> ...


heh...heh....heh..... :Evileye: 

I like your..."scenery".

----------


## vindicatedornot

> heh...heh....heh.....
> 
> I like your..."scenery".


lol! shhh  :Wink:

----------


## spitfireashlea

:sploosh:  :ROFL:

----------


## snakesRkewl

My tubs on flexwatt heat tape.
Cheap and efficient.
Picking up a 28qt. 10 space melamine rack today, will make things even easier for hold overs.

----------


## andrewrks123

http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/z...wnload-1-2.jpg


ever since i switch to him to a small tub he has been eatting every week for the past 6 weeks. he used to eat 1 a month.  i used to have him in a 20 gallon.

he has never been happier much easier to keep temps 90 on hot side, 84 on cool

----------


## Deacon240

> Here's my 20 gallon and its occupant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Andrea
> ...


My big female LOVES the top half of that hide box. She never used it while it was together. One day while I was doing some cleaning and had the top half sitting where she could get to it (back when she was in a 40g breeder) she got in and wore it like a hat. Now she refuses to use any other hide. I tried using a litter pan just for a different setup in her tub and she used it as a perch rather than a hide.

No pictures of mine atm, nothing exciting though, just tubs with 6 large binder clips on each.

----------


## Ludeboi

Here's my setup.  It's a 20g tank.  Got all the basic stuff.  Currently i'm using a heat lamp with a red heat bulb for a heating source but I plan on switching to a heatpad within the next couple of days.  Also I want to add some plants.

Tell me what you guys think.  Is everything up to standard?  Let me know what you think particularly about the hide.

----------


## syvil



----------


## seeya205

> Here's my setup.  It's a 20g tank.  Got all the basic stuff.  Currently i'm using a heat lamp with a red heat bulb for a heating source but I plan on switching to a heatpad within the next couple of days.  Also I want to add some plants.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think.  Is everything up to standard?  Let me know what you think particularly about the hide.


The hide isn't too bad but it could be shorter!  You should also put another one where your water dish is and move the water to the middle.  Also get a thermostat for the uth you get!  That makes life so much easier!  How are you measuring temps and humidity?  A digital thermometer with a probe is the best!  Good luck with your new pet!

----------

Ludeboi (11-20-2009)

----------


## Ludeboi

> ...How are you measuring temps and humidity?  A digital thermometer with a probe is the best!  Good luck with your new pet!


I have a digital thermometer with a probe for keep track of the temp.  I still have to find something for the humidity.  I know they have digital devices that keep track of both right?

----------


## Karbon

Now BEFORE you guys start saying: "OMG where is your second hide?!" 

I had a second, identical hide on the other side (cool side) and honest to goodness she (my BP) will have absolutely nothing to do with it. I kid you not she would turn it over, flip it up, move it to the other side of the tank every day for 2 weeks straight. She would do this and just sit out in the open on the cool side for hours, watching me, daring me to try to put the other hide in again. 

At present, she still resides on the cool side at times, but warm side she has always 'preferred' but sticks her head and neck out. (like in the picture.) I swear she watches me. It's kind of neat.

No problems with shedding or eating or pooping or anything, she just will NOT accept another hide in her enclosure. It's so weird! I do have an accurite in the top right corner. (just can't see it, it's taped to the top.) And yes, all temps / humidity are normal. Enclosure has been this way for atleast 9 months now.

By the way, she also won't eat rats, but she's up to 6 adult mice per week, pushing 1500g right now on empty at 1 year 9 months. Enclosure is a 20g long. Typical picky girl! (lol) Anywho! without further delay!

----------


## BP-NJ

Maybe she liked the other one better and was just trying to get it over to the warm side to use it there?   :Very Happy:

----------


## snakesRkewl

Some foliage can easily replace a second hide.
Having two "identical" hides isn't a necessity especially if the snake has plenty of hiding areas in the tank.

----------


## Ludeboi

> ...and move the water to the middle.


I noticed since I've moved the water bowl to the middle he's grown fond of laying in it.  It's the first night I've seen it do this. Does that mean anything?

----------


## ductai36

My little bp display cage.  :Snake:

----------


## vindicatedornot

> My big female LOVES the top half of that hide box. She never used it while it was together. One day while I was doing some cleaning and had the top half sitting where she could get to it (back when she was in a 40g breeder) she got in and wore it like a hat. Now she refuses to use any other hide. I tried using a litter pan just for a different setup in her tub and she used it as a perch rather than a hide.
> 
> No pictures of mine atm, nothing exciting though, just tubs with 6 large binder clips on each.






my girl loves "lurking" in her bushes. At night she's a big explorer though.

----------


## snakecharmer3638

This picture is a little old.. The girls are a little bigger and have graduated to bigger hides.

----------


## Kaorte

> I noticed since I've moved the water bowl to the middle he's grown fond of laying in it.  It's the first night I've seen it do this. Does that mean anything?


Might just be because you moved it. 

I would really think about getting different hides, and two identical ones. Those exo terra rock caves work really well. 

I would also ditch the cage liner and replace it with paper towels, newspaper, or aspen.

----------


## Zach

> Here's my 20 gallon and its occupant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Andrea
> ...




love the "scenery"..... if its what i think it is LOL

----------

vindicatedornot (11-20-2009)

----------


## adam_degel

as soon as i learn to post pictures!

----------


## vjb

Hi, second post here. I just posted on the Intro thread. Long story short, I'm new to BP's and have a 20 month old male I just brought home a few days ago.

I took a picture of my setup to see if anyone had any suggestions. The 30 wide tank, a water bowl, a log hide were included with the BP. I also bought a bunch of other things for his cage, including a ZooMed UTH (installed to the left in the picture under a "cave" hide).
Its a 30 wide tank. The bottom of the cage is lined with Eco Carpet and Forest Bark on top.
I added the Eco Carpet because the UTH was waayyyyy too hot, like 120 degrees, even on a Rheostat turned all the way down.
I searched high and low and found a Zila thermostat locally so the hot hide is now mid 90's.
The hide on the right side is the cool hide and is mid to upper 70's. The tank light was included in the package deal with the snake but I haven't been using it.
I have a towel over the mesh top to help with the humidity and its about 50-60 rH now, with misting.
To the far right out of the photo is a thermometer with the lead going under the cold hide. It reads 78 degrees Fahrenheit.

Thanks in advance for your input.

----------


## Kaorte

I would get another cave hide and get rid of hte log hide. If you are using a thermostat you shouldn't need the carpet lining. 

Other then that it looks pretty good!

----------


## thegoalie22

Ok vjb, the first thing is get rid of the half log hide ASAP. They are really not good for BP's. Thats odd about the rhetostat. I bought mine for like 10 bucks at Walmart and at about one third power under newspaper substrate, it keeps it about 91-94 degrees. The best thing to use for hides in my opinions are colored plastic bowls you find at the dollar store. Actually on I think page 3 of this thread, someone uses the exact ones I use. They are blue 44 ounce bowls. You will need to modify what size you get to how big your bp is though. For example, I would reccomend those bowls as hides for a 1000-1500 gram snake, but mine is 800-900 and growing FAST, so I decided they would work because the next size down of bowl would be way to small. I would get 3 of those hides, one for over the heat pad, one for the opposite side of the tank, and one moist hide filled with schpagnum moss( it should look like moss, NOT dirt) that goes somewhere in the middle. You probably will want to use the heat lamp to keep the cool side temp and the ambient temp in the 80-85 degree range. Use a 75 or 100 watt, depending on your house temp, NIGHT bulb so it can be kept on all the time. Humidity will be a concern, so cover about half of the screen top with plastic wrap and mist as needed. Misters can be aquired from Home depot or lowes for a few bucks. Finally, you should get an Accurite Indoor/Outdoor Thermometer Hygrometer. They are about 10-15 dollars at Walmart. You apparently already have a thermometer, but if it was made by any reptile company(Zoo Med, Zilla, Exo Terra, etc.) it is junk

Wew Long post!

----------


## vjb

> I would get another cave hide and get rid of hte log hide. If you are using a thermostat you shouldn't need the carpet lining. 
> 
> Other then that it looks pretty good!


Why are log hides not desirable? Is there not enough "privacy"?

----------


## SnakeGirl3

> Why are log hides not desirable? Is there not enough "privacy"?



Exactly.  They are too open for most BPs to use them.  Ball pythons like small, tight, enclosed hides, and the 2 open ends on the log generally aren't private enough for them.

----------


## Denial

I keep all my Balls in racks now. I choose not to give my balls hides. The only snakes I have that get hides are my venomous. When Mine want to hide they go under there paper. 

Here is a pic of what my balls use to be housed in

----------


## vjb

> Exactly.  They are too open for most BPs to use them.  Ball pythons like small, tight, enclosed hides, and the 2 open ends on the log generally aren't private enough for them.


Thanks. Nice website you have BTW.  :Smile:

----------


## vjb

Denial, I'm curious as to the type of cage you have in the pictures in the back left corner. I like those alot. Can you provide me with any info on them?

----------


## Denial

The grey ones? They are vision reptile cages

----------


## Ludeboi

Alright so I added a couple of things.  It's coming together.  I finially got the humidity in check,  it stay between 65%-75%. Temp pretty much stays at 90 24/7. give or take a degree or two.  I still need to upgrade to better temp and Humidity gauges and Get a UTH and thermostat.  But I like it so far.

What do you think?

----------


## Kaorte

you need to use bbcode, not HTML code.  :Razz: 






Its better, but proper thermometers and humidity readers are a must. The home depot has the accurite weatherstation for $12!

----------

Ludeboi (12-02-2009)

----------

